# How to complain about a bad dealer?



## AirWreck (Oct 11, 2007)

I believe I got screwed by a bad used car dealer. The car had its odometer rolled back and a recent history report detected that they bought the car at auction with it being declared as having frame damage. 

Besides hiring an attorney, what means are there to lodge complaints against the dealer? I want to be able to warn other people about this dealer, at a national level. This particular company does a lot of business online.

I guess what I'm looking for are things that I can threaten to do against them if they do not take care of this. Of course, there is the BBB. I know you can also rate a company on yellowpages.com

I wonder if autotrader.com and other companies like that allow you to do this. 

Any suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Start by posting their name here!


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

AirWreck said:


> Of course, there is the BBB.


BBB is a joke, all they do is refer you to the owner of the company that screwed you. If it escalates, then they actually log the complaint - but then they're largely done, AFAIK, anyhow. 

Sorry you're going through this AW. 

(Possibly "dealer complaints" or something through the state agency that licenses dealers? :dunno


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.dealerrater.com/


----------



## AirWreck (Oct 11, 2007)

Manu said:


> http://www.dealerrater.com/


They weren't in there. (I'm not naming names yet, but if they don't take care of me, trust me, I will!)

I have proof that the odometer was tampered with so the manipulation dot won't come on. These folks are gonna be in big-time hot water.


----------

